# fordson super major TLB info



## monkeyman1092 (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello i'm new to the forum and have a question about a tractor that says fordson super major on the hood. been searching for info on it? anything would be a great help for me and my dad.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello monkeyman, welcome to the forum.

Parts diagrams for a Fordson Super Major tractor: 









New Holland FSM - FORDSON SUPER MAJOR TRACTOR(01/61 - 12/64) Parts


New Holland FSM - FORDSON SUPER MAJOR TRACTOR(01/61 - 12/64) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Fordson Super Major tractor data sheet:



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/8/2/1829-fordson-super-major.html


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Parts manual fordson super major with Sherman F9 & 54E backhoe:









Amazon.com: Ford Fordson Super Major Sherman F9 Backhoe Attachment Parts Manual (1961-1964) : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Ford Fordson Super Major Sherman F9 Backhoe Attachment Parts Manual (1961-1964) : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: Ford Super Major Sherman 54E Backhoe Attachment Parts Manual (1961-1964) : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Ford Super Major Sherman 54E Backhoe Attachment Parts Manual (1961-1964) : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Super major TLB in salvage yard (parts)



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/dismantled-machines/18017857/fordson-super-major


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

That is a nice tractor!

Plenty of information on this site:





Startpagina van de Ford & Fordson Club Nederland.


Homepage van de Ford en Fordson Club Nederland




www.fordsontractorpages.nl





I attached a picture, showing serial number location (flat spot under #1 fuel injector).
Unfortunately, Super Major (normally) did not have a serial number on the tractor, the engine's serial number was the tractor's serial number. If the engine has been replaced, you do not know the date for the tractor. But there are visual signs that can roughly lead you to a date, some parts were changed during the years. There are also date codes to be found on the tractor.

If your serial number fits the time span when Super Major was produced, it is most likely the original engine and you have your tractor dated.


----------



## monkeyman1092 (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks everyone this is great!


----------

